# Overclocking the Asus Transformer Prime



## patis11

I love the fact that our tablets can be modded, but has anyone heard of the development of a process to get these bad boys overclocked?

Why have them overclocked, you may ask...because its cool.


----------



## T3N_Y3ARS_GON3

Locked bootloader still

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## patis11

just installed setcpu:









just need unlocked bootloader...


----------



## xray49er

Just check out viper tool. I am currently overclocked to 1.6 it can be found at the development section at xda

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Swiftks

Curious to see if Script Manager will work on the cpu5 script @ /system/etc to auto run the script on boot, that way there's not need to run anything after a reboot. If someone want's to try and see, I'll post instructions below (you will need to be rooted)... I would gladly try, but I'm still waiting on my Prime.

1)Download Script Manager from Market.
2) Open Script Manager, then go to -> Menue -> More -> Advanced Options -> Config -> Select Browse As Root. Then allow super user permission when you exit out.
3) Navigate to /system/etc (in Script Manager)
4) Select "cpu5.sh" and choose Run as Root (droid cross bones icon) & Run at Boot (gear icon). Save. Then Exit. Then Reboot.
5) After reboot and launcher loads, you should see a message "Script Manager has been granted super user permission" pop up to let you know the script loaded.
6) Test to check if 1.6 GHz is enabled.

Like I said, I'm not 100% positive this will work, but it should.


----------



## toast333

It does. I can confirm. Did that a few days ago but had to go back. Screen starting flickering and a slight bounce to the screen. Photos were just lines. I could of also changed settings on vipercontrol. Too many unknowns.


----------

